# Silver TT's Please



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

Wondering wheather or not to get a silver TT so would really help if i could see some of the nice ones on here  
Thanks


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

You didn't mention if you're after a roadster or a coupe, but here's my roadster which I think is a nice one!


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Bought it new 8 years ago:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Here you go mate silver coupe, pritty much standard chucked a load on that has been taken fairly recently. the rear is debadged now:













































































































Hope you like


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Mark


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

A bit of both


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Check out my garage - a few silver photos there... :roll:

...but here's one for free:


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Silver is the best to go for IMO, doesn't show all dinks, scuffs, scratches and dirt etc as dark colours do ! my last 4 or 5 cars have all been silver  it's harder to get a good finish/shine on Silver than darker cars but not far off, my TTR is for sale :wink:


----------



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=2773


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

tufty said:


> A bit of both


Cracking pic kissss!


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

Silver IS the colour for a TT coupe


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

TT51 yours is my fav silver tt very 8) . sutle mods that still make it look oem.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Only silver to have is Avus


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I fancied some italian designer wear to go to the Alps in 










I know there will be plenty of haters for my new wheels, but they weigh 8kg a piece which is 4kg less of rotating mass than my last wheels


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt B said:


> I fancied some italian designer wear to go to the Alps in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love em! Big power next then huh!?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

alij100 said:


> TT51 yours is my fav silver tt very 8) . sutle mods that still make it look oem.


Cheers buddy 

Andy - still loving those wheels mate they are 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I fancied some italian designer wear to go to the Alps in
> ...


Oh yes, tbh I think it may be a long project but have already got a nice block off someone and a large port head  
Shopping for turbos and manifolds next


----------



## hasoon0 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

There are some loverly silver TT's coming up. giving me some ideas.  Keep-em coming.


----------



## stefan (Feb 21, 2010)

One more silver...  
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=2970
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=2985


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

More:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's my contribution:


----------



## stefan (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=3129


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

It's mine.....without any mods...

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=1195

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=1953

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=1954


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## Davey6oy (Feb 2, 2010)

Sierra - do you live just up from Bushey Arches? I'm in Carpenders Park myself - drive past your car most mornings avoiding traffic on Oxhey Road :wink:


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

this is mine, not sure why it's not downloading the file tho :?


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

Davey6oy said:


> Sierra - do you live just up from Bushey Arches? I'm in Carpenders Park myself - drive past your car most mornings avoiding traffic on Oxhey Road :wink:


yes mate thats me.  
although i dont live there anymore but my girlfriend does so the car will be there now and then.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

marcelloTTc said:


> It's mine.....without any mods...
> 
> Those wheels are fantastic. Never seen that design before - was it for a particular market only?


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

stevebeechTA said:


> Here you go mate silver coupe, pritty much standard chucked a load on that has been taken fairly recently. the rear is debadged now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell me about your parking sensors please? make, model, how easy to fit etc? Thanks!


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's another avus silver for you ...


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

ttsteve said:


> Those wheels are fantastic. Never seen that design before - was it for a particular market only?


I'm really impressed,because it's the second time that my rims receive compliments...Thanks!!
Well,they are OEM and in italian market were diffused on last TT models,mine is '05...
Honestly I don't like they so much,but are only OEM rims with an acceptable ET (32)...


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

NAFE_P said:


> Here's another avus silver for you ...


I want your car!

Stunning !


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Mmmmmm


----------



## Arni (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

Arni said:


> loving those wheels


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

aww, go on then.


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

ttsteve said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go mate silver coupe, pritty much standard chucked a load on that has been taken fairly recently. the rear is debadged now:
> ...


I had them fitted at Audi when i brought the car 3 year ago, I got them thrown in as part of the deal so i could not tell you the make, I think they should have been around the 280 mark fitted. I will have a look at the box of tricks to see what it says on it. They do work well though and they have not let me down even with small thin posts that cant be seen when reversing. Sh..t should not of said that i will be jinxed now :?

steve


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

they're audi approved parking sensors available from any audi parts department guys


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

One of mine to add to the mix


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

YT-TT said:


> One of mine to add to the mix


little bit late i think, if you want to show your car off you can always start your own thread :wink:


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

foster2108 said:


> You didn't mention if you're after a roadster or a coupe, but here's my roadster which I think is a nice one!


nice example.


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

Shyde said:


>


you could of give it a bit of a wash before posting any pics,only kidding,great work,many hours of detailing here i see,if only i had the time,spent 11 hours on sunday doing mine,no pics up yet but soon will be.great work.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Well pardon me!

Just thought it would be a good reference point for people who want to see silver TT's, just like I did when I joined the forum...

Can't understand why you'd even bother to post that!



JNmercury00 said:


> YT-TT said:
> 
> 
> > One of mine to add to the mix
> ...


----------



## Ayzed (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks great!

I'm in two minds about de-badging mine, looks really smooth with them off 8)



Ayzed said:


>


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

YT-TT said:


> Well pardon me!
> 
> Just thought it would be a good reference point for people who want to see silver TT's, just like I did when I joined the forum...
> 
> ...


Don't get your knickers in a twist Fanny! :lol:

The OP has since bought a TT, probably explaining the 2 month gap between the previous post in the thread and yours.( think he even has a thread on the mods he has done :wink: ) hence why i said it's a bit late......


----------

